# Road Trip!



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Is that a guess on the average speed or did you use the computer to give you the average speed for the trip?


That's a guess Snipe. I didn't look at my Avg speed. But it took me about 5 hours to drive some 160 miles, so maybe it was close to 30-35mph. The Overseas Highway can get really backed up on weekends and holidays, and forget about trying to get out when a Hurricane Evacuation is called. Most folks just stay and ride it out!


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Just completed my true road trip with my D and the family. I drove to Ft. Lauderdale from NJ but stopped in Savannah GA overnight(I have a 4 year old in a car seat). After few days at the beach we went to Disney for four days. 

Yesterday I drove from Orlando to NJ in 17 hrs with stops. Its amazing to stop for fuel only once in Florence, S. Carolina and make it to NJ for next fill up. Computer showed 629 miles to empty right after the last fuel stop which is very high because I usually see 550-580 range. 

I replaced the tires about a month ago and new Michelin non-RFT PS2s are very noisy compared to old RFT BS RE050As I had for 3 years.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

Next time get Pilot Super Sports. PS2 are inferior to them!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay, my girl friend, my daughter, and i are getting in on the fun. Road trip is short though. Going up to DFW to see family and go to Six Flags. Not looking forward to the I-45 north conroe bottle neck as we are leaving in the beginning of rush hour.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

bigjack said:


> I just ran back and forth to Kerrville on I-10, same deal. I came back through Austin on 71 and groups of cars were clustered together right at 100.
> 
> Not far west of Kerrville, you get this:
> 
> ...


Just get on the Austin loop. Suppose to have 85 there


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

mt3ch said:


> Next time get Pilot Super Sports. PS2 are inferior to them!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


+1:thumbup:

I'm lovin my PSS. Wearing very well, still sticky. Much better than the OEM RFTs.


----------

